# Favorite Goose Call



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

Curious what your all around favorite canada goose call is?? If you could only take one goose call into the field what would it be??


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I pretty much only use one call as it is, FD Freefall, the rest just sit on my lanyard to make me look cool. 8)


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

I would take a live goose


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

DRC Inmate with BIG's


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i usually only use one call. i dont have much money and its a cheap one but i like the canada hammer 2 by buck gardner


----------



## cutmdown247 (Apr 1, 2009)

zink money maker


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Shore Thing.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i usually throw down with a G2 acrylic


----------



## duck-band (Feb 25, 2009)

Gotta go with the Straight Meat Honker :beer:


----------



## ShortHanded (Mar 3, 2009)

grounds pro super mag


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

FD freefall's are money mertzy. I pretty much either use the stage duster or freefall and the rest just add to they hype. lol.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

DRC's with BIGS? ya mean Bill Saunders Broken in guts with a different name?


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

TG Real Thang w/ TC guts


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I beg to differ but they are* CLEARLY* not Saunders guts!!!! Take a closer look when ya see them!


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

agreed ^^^


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

They used to be Saunders Shawn, but since then they have moved to a new mold that is similar.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Zink Little Man :rock: best call made


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hedge pro super mag with TC guts


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Cory, the owner of DRC and he said "My broke in guts are exact replica molds of the guts that I've had for 8 years, they aren't Saunders guts or anything like it. " He thinks that besides broke in guts, the "gut hype" is overrated. New guts are so similar that it doesn't pay to design a mold for them. Its all about the shape of the reed and how it reacts with the tone channel. Cory designed his own reed from scratch. He uses 1 side for his "new" red guts, which come standard in the Life sentence, Short Drop, and all of the delrin calls. This side is efficient, the caller doesn't waste any air and the way it drops down into the tone channel makes it goosey and capable of hitting every note. The more tapered side or "comp side" is what he tunes his white broke in guts with, and they come standard in the Inmate. This side takes more pressure to break over, but that is what comp callers are looking for these days because the notes are more exact and sharper. That is what I got out of our conversation. if you are curious, his phone # is on the deathrowcalls.com site.

Hope this clears up any confusion! How many guys here run Broke in Guts?? Are there any benefits to breaking in your own guts or do you guys thinks its just as good to pick up a molded set?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

thats pretty verbatim from a conversation isn't it shway? lmao. I hope you were taking notes to put that together, not ripping on ya shway, just alot of detail in there.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Why is that?? Are you implying that I dont know my stuff or the products that Im familiar with? Im not a goose genious or claim to be but I wouldnt make a post if I didnt know what I was talking about. Any other ?'s please keep them in my PM box.


----------



## Kill_Em_n_Grill_Em (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah dude... I know Cory personally and one of his staffers even better, and have heard all of the same things before... If you dont believe him call Cory yourself he'll let you know...


----------



## waterfowler_07 (Jan 21, 2007)

shore thing hands down. These calls are easy to blow and let you have a large variety of sounds. I would never leave the shorething off of my lanyard.


----------



## lizard55033 (Apr 2, 2007)

C&S Customs Calls ... The Disciple. My new go to goose getter.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

who takes a picture of their call like that honestly. when I go to buy a call I wanna see some blood and guts on it. Not some porno shot like your gonna take the call out for a nice sea food dinner and never call it again. Thats how you know its the best


----------



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

i would have to say my favorite call i have is the grounds real thang


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

X2. Real Thang for me


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

gooseslapper said:


> who takes a picture of their call like that honestly. when I go to buy a call I wanna see some blood and guts on it. Not some porno shot like your gonna take the call out for a nice sea food dinner and never call it again. Thats how you know its the best


Say what you want but some are passionate about every aspect of waterfowling. That call is a piece of art, Im glad he posted the picture.

As for the thread- real thang, super mag, traffic, shore thing, they're all pretty sweet.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

lizard55033 said:


> C&S Customs Calls ... The Disciple. My new go to goose getter.


Great call made by a great guy. Mike is a class act for sure! Every call he makes is not only a functional tool but a work of art as well. Good choice! :thumb:

Chris


----------



## schmiesing (Mar 26, 2009)

:jammin: zink littleman :jammin:


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

gooseslapper said:


> who takes a picture of their call like that honestly. when I go to buy a call I wanna see some blood and guts on it. Not some porno shot like your gonna take the call out for a nice sea food dinner and never call it again. Thats how you know its the best


Who takes a picture like that? Someone who is damn proud of a handmade call, and who appreciates the blood sweat and tears that went into crafting it.


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

Daren99 said:


> gooseslapper said:
> 
> 
> > who takes a picture of their call like that honestly. when I go to buy a call I wanna see some blood and guts on it. Not some porno shot like your gonna take the call out for a nice sea food dinner and never call it again. Thats how you know its the best
> ...


Blood, sweat and tears? How do you make your goose calls?


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

It was a joke, you spazzie attack dogs. Just bullsh*tting around like what guys do from time to time. I swear sometimes you guys are like a bunch of ragging women.


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

gooseslapper said:


> It was a joke, you spazzie attack dogs. Just bullsh*tting around like what guys do from time to time. I swear sometimes you guys are like a bunch of ragging women.


So your the only one allowed to make jokes? Settle im just giving you a hard time


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Van Wey said:


> Are there any benefits to breaking in your own guts or do you guys thinks its just as good to pick up a molded set?


I break in my own guts. I got a Super Mag that I have blown for 7 years.

However Kelly Powers is the man and the 3-crown call and the TG guts are pretty sweet.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

If only some of you guys knew how much time and work is involved in making a custom call you guys wouldnt be knocking custom calls. Every custom call maker puts there heart into every call and are proud of it thats why they take pictures like they do every call is made my hand and is a piece of art not put the stock in and push a button and let the cnc do it for you.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

wow, another thing taken way too seriously. you guys take all the fun out of hunting. piece of art! its a call !

I bet when your turds look funny you call them pieces of art too. Its one thing to take pride in something, its another to jump on a guys a$$ just for bustin your balls.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

gooseslapper said:


> wow, another thing taken way too seriously. you guys take all the fun out of hunting. piece of art! its a call !
> 
> I bet when your turds look funny you call them pieces of art too. Its one thing to take pride in something, its another to jump on a guys a$$ just for bustin your balls.


So these guys take the fun out of hunting because they take pride in their goose calls :-? .

O and this isn't hunting its an internet forum.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

Lynch Mob, Executioner


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

gooseslapper said:


> wow, another thing taken way too seriously. you guys take all the fun out of hunting. piece of art! its a call !
> 
> I bet when your turds look funny you call them pieces of art too. Its one thing to take pride in something, its another to jump on a guys a$$ just for bustin your balls.


Gooseslapper, I don't think anyone here was jumping your a$$. Just trying to explain to you the pride that comes with making a custom goose call and the pride of ownership of a cutom call. It's not a Grounds or a Foiles or any other big name call, but it's just as good or better, it's unique, sounds just as good and looks better and it's cheaper. Years down the road it's probably increased in value most big name calls can't say that. The little guy that comes up with a call spends alot of time and money to develop that call, and yes puts blood, sweat, and tears into every call. So please do him a favor, and if you can't appreciate the time and effort go buy a big name call.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

well said daren


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

2nd that darren thanks


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

GK Little Giant!


----------

